# Kitec Vs Pex



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Any reccomendation of one over the other? I have worked with Pex and works fines it just seems "cheaply made" although I do understans the advantages. A friend used Ipex or Kitec on a project I was highly impressed at the result. He only uses Ipex and swears by it. However, I have read some negative online and was wondering if any of you had any insight, Thanks

PS. No IPEX and PEX are not the same pipe


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Whats the difference between IPEX and PEX?

IPEX seems to be a manufacturer of PEX...


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Whats the difference between IPEX and PEX?
> 
> IPEX seems to be a manufacturer of PEX...


There a some differences. the most obvious one is that IPEX is "Made of an aluminum tube laminated to interior and exterior layers of plastic" Pex is not laminated as a matter of fact PEX is an acronym for cross-linked polyethylene. "The "PE" refers to the raw material used to make PEX (Polyethylene), and the "X" refers to the cross-linking of the polyethylene across its molecular chains." The IPEX comes in an orange which I belive is for both hot and cold lines as opposed to the PEX that comes with the red and Blue colors which are used as hot and cold respectably. Let me probide a link:

http://www.terrylove.com/pipe.htm

I don't know much about the later, That's what I am trying to figure out. Any one that has used it? Some people say the company is out of business others say it is not. I do know that the people that do use the IPEX swears by them. IPEX is a trade name not a company Kitec is the company that manufactures IPEX


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

IPEX offers both standard PEX tubing, and their composite, which is what you are referring too. Just to clear things up. IPEX is the manufacturer, not the product.


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> IPEX offers both standard PEX tubing, and their composite, which is what you are referring too. Just to clear things up. IPEX is the manufacturer, not the product.


Thanks, evidently I was wrong, thanks for the clarification. What do you mean by "the composite" different product? do you reccomend? thanks


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

A.D. Const said:


> There a some differences. the most obvious one is that IPEX is *"Made of an aluminum tube laminated to interior and exterior layers of plastic" *Pex is not laminated as a matter of fact PEX is an acronym for cross-linked polyethylene. "The "PE" refers to the raw material used to make PEX (Polyethylene), and the "X" refers to the cross-linking of the polyethylene across its molecular chains." The IPEX comes in an orange which I belive is for both hot and cold lines as opposed to the PEX that comes with the red and Blue colors which are used as hot and cold respectably. Let me probide a link:
> 
> http://www.terrylove.com/pipe.htm
> 
> I don't know much about the later, That's what I am trying to figure out. Any one that has used it? Some people say the company is out of business others say it is not. I do know that the people that do use the IPEX swears by them. IPEX is a trade name not a company Kitec is the company that manufactures IPEX


The 2 different materials that are used make it a composite.
I have never used it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

A.D. Const said:


> "Made of an aluminum tube laminated to interior and exterior layers of plastic"



AKA "Pex-Al-Pex"

Nox-Oxidizing/Corroding.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEX#PEX-Al-PEX


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> AKA "Pex-Al-Pex"
> 
> Nox-Oxidizing/Corroding.


Thanks, in short, Would you reccomend?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do a search here on this site. It has been covered many times and ways. 

YOU DO NOT want my opinion on this subject.

It is cool, convenient, Monkey Proof and affordable. I just do NOT trust "Wonder Products"


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies and opinions


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Pex-Al and straight Pex have strengths and weaknesses.

Pex is freeze tolerant. Composite is not.

Composite is not affected by UV, pex is.

Composite is more ridged; pex is more flexible and more "fishable"

I would say composite is better as a general statement, material and installation costs not being a factor.


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

protechplumbing, 
Thank you for your input


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, I think this discussion is over.

http://www.ipexamerica.com/Content/EN_US/2_0_Products/2_3_WarmRite_Floor/index.asp


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do I smell ANOTHER PEX suit??????????


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Do I smell ANOTHER PEX suit??????????


The Rehau one puzzles me. But they have done a piss poor job of marketing so...


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven’t seen anything stating IPEX is will discontinue their whole pex line, just the radiant stuff.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

protechplumbing said:


> I haven’t seen anything stating IPEX is will discontinue their whole pex line, just the radiant stuff.


Which is why I have been using the Kitec name even though they don't call it Kitec anymore. But they already discontinued the P-A-P for domestic. Now they are killing it for radiant.


----------

